# 1920's Hamilton Pocket watch 910 movement



## stevebratt (Jul 29, 2018)

Ive been looking for a pocket watch to use for my wedding coming up in June (and for other events where i get to wear a suit etc. I really like the traceability of the hamilton watches, and like the american built movement. I like a conversation piece if nothing else.

I found this one for sale on ebay and had to have it despite it not actually working. According to the serial number on the movement 1934608 its roughly 1922 built https://pocketwatchdatabase.com/search/result/hamilton/1934608 so 97 years old.

its gold or silver filled with the 25 year guarantee stamp, its silver in colour, but i don't know if they did white gold?

i love the ornate edging and the ornate face, does anyone know if the face is likely to be steel or also gold / silver filled?

I can see from the pictures that the movement has been worked on before, one of the screws above the balance wheel is missing half its head, i assume someone has snapped it off. can anyone spot any reasons why it might not be running? the balance wheel moves back and forth freely but the watch doesn't tick. it can be wound fine, but i cant pull out the crown to set the time, i read the crown can be locked in place with the blue screw so it can be wound when the movement is out of the watch. which may be whats causing the issue with setting the time.

the hands of the watch look black but under the correct light you can see that they are actually blue, all matching colours, it looks to me like a genuine watch and not one thats had the casing hands or watch face changed,, ive found pictures of similar hamiltons on the internet, some with the same face and some with the same case and a similar design face. The back could do with a polish but i'm not sure how easy that is without damaging whatever coating is in place. the crystal appears to be plastic, has a few scratches and marks, but are actually hard to see in person. easier to see with the close up pictures.

Pictures below are from the ebay seller, ill try to get some more myself at some point, the images show a slight gold tint to the colour of the watch but its not that way in real life, looks completely silver























































All in all im really happy with it, especially if I can get it ticking again in time for june. Thanks for looking


----------



## stevebratt (Jul 29, 2018)

well Ive just taken some of my own pictures of the watch, and think i may have found at least whats stopping it from ticking, take a look at the photo below to see if you can spot it.










can you see it? this might make it easier:










Yes it looks like there is a lose screw jammed into the mechanism, top left of the above image, im not convinced its even from this watch.

here is a small gif of the balance wheel moving just because i have it:










Here is another photo of the front of the watch where you can better make out the blueish colour of the hands in direct light










Also in the gif, you can clearly see the broken head of the screw for the balance wheel jewel.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

I believe the screw that has come adrift is part of the micro adjustment of the whiplash regulator.

It should run under the bow (curved spring) & press on the pointer.

Hope this helps.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Can just make out a hole at the side (top) of the curved regulator spring, this should be where the threaded bolt (stud) threads into.

By adjusting this you can micro regulate the timekeeping...assuming everything else is in order!

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevebratt (Jul 29, 2018)

Do you mean here?










yes In fact a quick google of the 910, shows it is where you mean here is another 910 with the bolt in place


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

You've found it! :yes:

:thumbsup:


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

one way of screwing a watch up

oops:


----------



## stevebratt (Jul 29, 2018)

Received My pocket watch back from service today, Very Pleased, I believe Simon had quite the task on his hands to get this running again, but it is running well now. The tick is much louder than any of my pocket watches, quite satisfying!


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

That is just beautiful.

You seem to have a really good eye for finding some fantastic vintage pieces


----------

